# Best solution to treat Spidermite infection.



## SlipperMatt (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Pals,

Yesterday I identified, that i got spidermite infection from somewhere again. A new plant or i don't know. Small reddish dots on the surface of the leaves, and they are moving if you are observing patiently. Some of my plants' leaves has tiny pits near eachother, and lower, older leaves turns black.
What's the best treatment for this infection?
Better to spray the leaves from upside and downside as well on the surface of the potting mix, or should I submerge the whole rootsystem in the pesticide solution? Any effective and safety chemicals for Paphs?
I'm an indoor grover with 50 plants approxx.
Please help!

Kind regards:
Matyas


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm not sure what chemicals are available where you live but pesticides are not effective because mites are arachnids. If you have access to horticultural oil or insecticidal soap then several treatments a week apart will be helpful.


----------



## JAB (Jul 7, 2016)

That is not 100% accurate amigo. Pesticides kills arachnids. 

Slippermat,
A couple options I would suggest... Azamax is OMRI listed and pretty effective depending on how bad the infestation is. One criticism is that often you can kill the adults with initial spraying, but the larvae seem to be able to build a resistance amazingly fast and are often only slowed down with treatments of the same product. Often a second spraying of another product is needed. 
Another option would be predatory mites. If spraying chemicals is not attractive to you, then you can purchase predatory mites or ladybugs that will absolutely devour your spider mites. 

Cheers
Jake


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 7, 2016)

Spider mites are most likely to become a problem when plants are in warm to hot dry conditions, and perhaps stressed because of it. Keeping humidity high (with good air movement) and temperatures as cool as practical for the plants and circumstances will help make serious infestations less likely.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

JAB said:


> That is not 100% accurate amigo. Pesticides kills arachnids.
> 
> Slippermat,
> A couple options I would suggest... Azamax is OMRI listed and pretty effective depending on how bad the infestation is. One criticism is that often you can kill the adults with initial spraying, but the larvae seem to be able to build a resistance amazingly fast and are often only slowed down with treatments of the same product. Often a second spraying of another product is needed.
> ...


You are correct my answer was 110% accurate. Pesticides are a waste of time. Why then do you you recommend a miticide?


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 7, 2016)

Szia!
Több atkaölő is elérhető Magyarországon, holnap délutánra megnézem Neked. A rovarölők hatástalanok.Üdv.: Istvan

There are few of miticides available in Hungary, I will look after them for you till tomorrow afternoon. Insecticides are insufficient.Friendly reg.: Istvan


----------



## SlipperMatt (Jul 7, 2016)

Köszi István és Többiek!
Közben ma délután én is kutattam kicsit. Kertészek szerint a Vertimec Pro + Nissuron Kombó nagyon hatásos dísznövenykultúrában. Max. 2x szabad vele ismételni a rezisztencia miatt. Beszámolok majd az eredményről. Viszi a thripszet is. Üdv: Matyas

Thanks István and Other Pals,

During today afternoon I made a little search. According to some gardeners mention, the Vertimec Pro + Nissuron combimation could be very effective in flowering plants culture. However the max number of treatments should twice, on account of resistance. This combination could liquidate the thrips as well. Update will come after the treatment. Kind regards: Matyas


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 7, 2016)

Vermitec Pro,Sanmite 20WP,Nissorun 10 WP, Flumite 200. I used Sanmite and Vermitec altered, every 3 days, all of mites died within 2 weeks.

Én Sanmite és Vermitec szereket használtam, 3 naponta,váltva, 2 héten belül minden atkás tünet megszűnt.


----------



## JAB (Jul 7, 2016)

LOL! I forgot just how chock full of douche-waffle-ness internet forums can be!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 12, 2016)

With only 50 plants, unless all are infested ( you want to check all your plants especially if they are all in the same area), I would just wash the plants down with soapy water. 
A few time every time you water, and they will be gone. 

They are easy to get rid of, unlike some other bugs. 

Are you a underwaterer?
Plants that are stressed with underwatering seem a good target for spider mites. 

I don't ever see spider mites on my paphs, but on other things, especially regular houseplants indoor seem like mites magnet, hence, I don't grow them any more. lol

Good luck!


----------



## Stone (Jul 14, 2016)

50/50 milk and water is lethal to mites. (if you can handle the smell)


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 14, 2016)

Stone said:


> 50/50 milk and water is lethal to mites. (if you can handle the smell)



MILK???Do you mean what we drink for breakfast?


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 14, 2016)

Stone said:


> 50/50 milk and water is lethal to mites. (if you can handle the smell)



Skim or straight from the cow? :rollhappy: jk 

Neem oil works against mites and scales for me, but there is a smell you have to get used to. I tried imidacloprid (a common systemic), but it resulted in browning leaf tips on some of the softer-leaved paphs (villosum section and also parishii and lowii).


----------



## Ray (Jul 14, 2016)

Imidicloprid is not a miticide!

As to neem, I really don't like oils on plants, and if you don't like the odor, consider a concentrate of azadirachtin, like AzaMax.


----------



## troy (Jul 14, 2016)

put 4 parts water and 1 part bubble gum and blend it in a blender until it's pasty then put on leaves is a sure miticide remedy


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 14, 2016)

consettbay2003 said:


> You are correct my answer was 110% accurate. Pesticides are a waste of time. Why then do you you recommend a miticide?



actually, not quite correct

technically, a miticide is a type of pesticide
anything that kills is a pesticide, be it herbicide, rodenticide, algaecide, insecticide, miticide, etc.

it really bugs me (no pun intended) when folks say they don't use pesticides but that they use oil
oils and soaps are pesticides too


----------



## Ray (Jul 14, 2016)

...and I always worry when I go for a haircut, and the combs are being stored in a jar of Barbicide. Who's gonna cut my hair?!?!?!


----------



## Stone (Jul 14, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> MILK???Do you mean what we drink for breakfast?



Yes! But I believe it's actually 1 part milk to 10 water. It's a contact spray so you need to spray each plant individually and cover every square mm.
Also you need to follow up spray every 10 days or so for a while to get any hatchlings or any others you missed. It may be the fat that smothers them or some protein? Who knows. It's a bit labour intensive but they say it works. 
It's also effective on a range of fungi and bacteria. Organic milk contains antibiotics.
Last week I mixed cinnamon water with the milk spray and my g/house smelled like a bakery for a while. After a few hours it stinks a bit but I intend to stick with it for a while to see if I can end up with nice clean leaves.


----------



## troy (Jul 14, 2016)

Predatory mites


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 15, 2016)

troy said:


> Predatory mites



It is basically not effective at all at home setting.

It is used in a greenhouse, but even then, they are used as control, not to get rid of the problems all together. and it may take some time to see any effects.


----------



## JAB (Jul 15, 2016)

You have used the wrong mites then. I have watched both predatory mites and ladybugs form a congo(sp?) line to the most infested plants and munch down like no bugs business! They certainly work!


----------



## Ray (Jul 15, 2016)

OK, great. But once they have consumed their prey on your plants, they forage elsewhere - throughout your house - looking for more.

No thanks. I'm with Happy on this one.


----------



## paphioland (Jul 15, 2016)

Ray said:


> OK, great. But once they have consumed their prey on your plants, they forage elsewhere - throughout your house - looking for more.
> 
> No thanks. I'm with Happy on this one.



I think they actually eat each other. Darn cannibals


----------



## troy (Jul 15, 2016)

My plants are in my garage, no threat to the family


----------



## JAB (Jul 15, 2016)

They do not bite humans, eat plants of any kind, nor eat insects other then spider mites. They starve very quickly and die off.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2016)

JAB said:


> They do not bite humans, eat plants of any kind, nor eat insects other then spider mites. They starve very quickly and die off.




totes


----------

